# Test Anxiety and Freaking the F out



## CE_Gator (Oct 2, 2014)

I never had test anxiety until my Senior year in college when I came to the realization that these tests actually mean a lot to your career and life. Now I'm sitting here with less than 22 days left until the PE exam and I am freaking out. I have been studying since June and I still feel a pain in my stomach. I know I'm ready but I'm still freaking out. Do I just need to start drinking heavily until the PE? What are some techniques you can recommend for me to calm down?


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 2, 2014)

take a day or two and NOT Study!!! do something to clear your head then start up again.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 2, 2014)

hooker &amp; blow. A nice 2-day bender should clear your mind.

Snick's suggestion is good too.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 2, 2014)

Snick is right. Take a break to clear your mind. Everybody is different and deals with this anxiety differently. I was a 3-time test taker before I finally passed. As long as you've been properly preparing you should do fine.


----------



## csb (Oct 2, 2014)

Test anxiety poster child here. I even took college tests in separate rooms from the class. I took the PE a total of three times. Here's what I recommend:

1. Work problems consistently. Make sure it's clear.

2. Make sure you work in rest time each week.

3. Tab and index your materials in such a way that you could be drunk and still find what you're looking for.

4. Take a look at your prep to this point. If you took the test today, would you feel you did everything you could?

Breathe in, breathe out. You're probably ready to rock this.


----------



## maryannette (Oct 2, 2014)

Don't listen to Dex!!! He is hopelessly distracted.

If you've been studying since June, you are probably on track. Don't let yourself get freaked out -- I know it's easier said than done. Take a little time off, then get back to working problems and problems and problems. Make it second nature so that when you sit down with a book in front of you the only thing you can do is work problems. And, take care of yourself. Stress can weaken your immune system. Sleep, healthy diet, and a little physical activity need to be part of your test prep.


----------

